# Looking for most common ICD-9 codes



## KeriH423 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm instructing ICD-9-CM to a class of non-coders that will be seeking front office jobs and am hoping someone can provide me with a list of the most common diagnoses for the specialty. I have them for one month and can't cover all of it! I would be very grateful for any help!


----------



## Susan (Jan 9, 2012)

KeriH423 said:


> I'm instructing ICD-9-CM to a class of non-coders that will be seeking front office jobs and am hoping someone can provide me with a list of the most common diagnoses for the specialty. I have them for one month and can't cover all of it! I would be very grateful for any help!



Keri;

Not a easy question to answer on the forum.  I would suggest contacting a dermatology practice and tell them what you are doing and see if they would be willing to give you a copy of their superbill that has their most commonly used ICD codes.  If that does not get you anywhere, you can't go wrong with teaching the guidelines as they apply to Neoplasms and the Skin.  Good Luck.


----------



## LACEY13 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Most common codes*

Here is a list of the most common codes we use at our dermatology practice. Hope this helps


10040
10060
10061
11100
11101
11200
11300
11301
11302
11400
11401
11402
11602
11900
11901
12031
12032
13101
13121
13132
14040
14041
14060
15260
17000
17003
17004
17110
17111
17261
17262
17311
17312
17313
88305
95044
96910
96920
99201
99202
99203
99204
99212
99213
99214
11400
11403
11404
11406
11420
11421
11422
11423
11424
11426
11440
11441
11442
11443
11444
11446
11600
11601
11603
11604
11606
11620
11621
11622
11623
11624
11626
11640
11641
11642
11643
11644
11646
17314
12034
12035
12041
12042
12044
12045
12046
12051
12052
12053
12054
12055
J3301
J7308
80061
84450
84460
81025
86580
96567
40490
87220
67810
88304
69100
11312
96921
96372
15220
15221


----------

